# Dust collection port mismatch?



## pe2dave (24 Oct 2020)

Looking to see what others have done matching shopvac to machines, I found this.

Very useful IMHO


----------



## TheUnicorn (24 Oct 2020)

have seen similar, what i've not seen is the combination of two pipes as per the second build. that's a helpful technique

I use a rubber hose thing (some random plumbing bit I found) and a jubilee clip. the one tool I have struggled to do anything with is plane with an awkward oblong port, also very shallow which doesn't help. I don't use it much, i might try shaping a model of the port from wood, sanding to a funnel shape and moulding some pipe, realistically, I probably just put up with sawdust until I need to replace the machine.


----------



## pe2dave (24 Oct 2020)

TheUnicorn said:


> have seen similar, what i've not seen is the combination of two pipes as per the second build. that's a helpful technique
> 
> I use a rubber hose thing (some random plumbing bit I found) and a jubilee clip. the one tool I have struggled to do anything with is plane with an awkward oblong port, also very shallow which doesn't help. I don't use it much, i might try shaping a model of the port from wood, sanding to a funnel shape and moulding some pipe, realistically, I probably just put up with sawdust until I need to replace the machine.



Bosche planer? Square dust outlet? Likewise. I think this is where we need someone with a 3D printer! Ideal task for that.

Re 'heating 32mm plumbing plastic'. Just tried it. Really struggled to get it over a 34mm inner. Not yet sure how much heat they
will take! Going to have a wonder round B&Q and see what other sizes are available.
Went round the tools with a ruler: Range is 22 (palm sander) to 100 (bandsaw),but around 40mm is common.
On some it would be helpful if I could 'shrink' the 40mm down a little!


----------



## TheUnicorn (24 Oct 2020)

pe2dave said:


> Bosche planer? Square dust outlet? Likewise. I think this is where we need someone with a 3D printer! Ideal task for that.


I believe it is a bosch, I was given it and it gets little use, a problem I often have with it is the cut depth seems to move of its own accord (vibrations?), have you found similar?


----------



## pe2dave (24 Oct 2020)

Yes, I prefer a hand plane these days. As you, unused these days


----------



## TheUnicorn (24 Oct 2020)

pe2dave said:


> Re 'heating 32mm plumbing plastic'. Just tried it. Really struggled to get it over a 34mm inner. Not yet sure how much heat they
> will take! Going to have a wonder round B&Q and see what other sizes are available.


I think the key is a slow gentle heat, if it starts to colour up or ooze in any way you,ve gone too far, I made a simple box with square edged plastic conduit, heating to allow folding of the sides (as you would sheet metal box) I found it would take ages to soften, and then was almost too soft all at once, I think I had my heat gun too close?. My concern, and why I've never used this technique, is the heat transfering into the plastic ports on the tool and damaging them, but I think the risk is minimal if care is taken.

also you mentioned wanting to shrink down some 40mm, I believe it does contract somewhat when cooling so that might snug up any gaps. Trial and error I think


----------



## Lard (25 Oct 2020)

I’d thought I’d seen them all until I came across this one....very good and, if you can get hold of the right bottle, appears to be the easiest.


----------



## Anthraquinone (25 Oct 2020)

While the hard plastic idea seems to work have used silicon hose off cuts from a car parts supplier near me. There are many diameters that will fit one over the other if needed and of course will bend as required


----------



## pe2dave (25 Oct 2020)

Anthraquinone said:


> While the hard plastic idea seems to work have used silicon hose off cuts from a car parts supplier near me. There are many diameters that will fit one over the other if needed and of course will bend as required


Are they sold in short lengths? Did you glue them please? Neat idea.


----------



## pe2dave (25 Oct 2020)

Samco Straight Reducer (SR) from Merlin Motorsport shows lots of 'reducers'!


----------



## HamsterJam (25 Oct 2020)

I’m lucky enough to have a 3D printer which has solved all my dust port issues 
Picture shows some I made to repurpose a Dyson cyclone for dust collection. These were odd shapes as well as sizes.


----------



## pe2dave (25 Oct 2020)

Another novel 'cyclone' of sorts. Again, using US sizings.

Some very good ideas though.


----------



## pe2dave (27 Oct 2020)

Another useful video - Note how 'floppy' the plastic pipe is before being moulded to shape?


----------



## Lard (6 Nov 2020)

How about this....brill idea using magnets


----------



## pe2dave (7 Nov 2020)

Excellent idea for pipework, vac to machines - I can't see how he is connecting his 'plates' to individual machines without adaptors? There must be a pipe (even if short) from the machine to the plate? 
Any ideas?


----------



## pe2dave (7 Nov 2020)

The low cost option - tool dust port adaptation? youtube


----------

